# Starting cottonwood



## burroak (Jun 24, 2009)

Does anyone know how to start cottonwood from seed? I know cottonwood isn't a desirable tree, but I wanted to start a couple. I've got a few of the seeds that have been floating in the air. Do I just stick them in the dirt and water them?


----------



## S Mc (Jun 25, 2009)

My references state that cottonwood seeds require "no pretreatment". So, yeah, basically stick 'em in the ground and water. I would think they shouldn't be planted too deep (references didn't say anything about that), as nature would distribute gently.

The down side here is that you will be growing a cottonwood that produces seed. 

If you want to try an experiment, find a seedless cultivar that you like and take a cutting from it. They root readily, evidently with greater success if taken during July/August, and you would then have a seedless variety.

Just a thought.

Sylvia


----------

